

Rendering a Sierpinski Pyramid in Clojure - prospero
http://ideolalia.com/rendering-a-sierpinski-pyramid-in-clojure

======
whughes
Mostly unrelated, but I find this disgusting, along with some of the other
fractal visualizations I've seen. I don't really have a reason for it; it's
just a visceral reaction that makes me cringe. All the little parts and the
strange shape..

Does anyone know why this might be the case?

~~~
ShardPhoenix
Some people have a similar reaction to porus/holey objects like
[http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1406/1093460880_2af2500cc8.jp...](http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1406/1093460880_2af2500cc8.jpg)
. It seems common enough that there's probably some instinctive reason for it.
The image of the triangle has a kind of similar feel to it.

~~~
lsb
What plant is that? It's repulsively beautiful.

~~~
ShardPhoenix
A lotus seed pod.

